# Nguyên nhân và dấu hiệu giãn chân ti sau sinh



## trang123 (10/4/21)

*Giãn chân ti là gì? *Nguyên nhân và dấu hiệu của bệnh như thế nào? Tại sao các mẹ thường gặp sau sinh? Bài viết dưới đây sẽ giúp bạn hiểu rõ hơn về vấn đề này, các bạn cùng PPA theo dõi nhé!

*Giãn chân ti là gì?*

Giãn chân ti là hiện tượng nổi gân trắng tại chân ti, mỏng da và có những nếp gấp ( như một hiện tượng rạn da của các mẹ khi bị tăng cân, bầu)
Hiện tượng này làm mỏng da dần và gây đau rát khi sử dụng máy hút sữa.
Hiện tượng này khiến cho các mẹ kích sữa mãi không lên, chai phản xạ xuống sữa.





*Nguyên nhân giãn chân ti*

Do các bạn hút sữa với lực hút mạnh gây co giãn đầu ti quá mức chịu đựng của cơ thể
Kích triền miên không tăng, càng kích càng cố mà không đổi phương pháp
Sai lầm về tư duy và phương pháp trong kích sữa
Hút sữa nhưng càng ngày càng tăng lực hút
Hút lâu ( 45- 70’) một cữ khiến đầu ti tổn thương
Cơ thể chúng ta có một khả năng đó là chịu đau tăng dần. Nếu hàng ngày bạn kích thích cơ thể đầu ti của bạn với một mức độ đau đớn, dần cơ thể sẽ quen với cảm giác đau đó vì đó là trải nghiệm của cơ thể với nỗi đau đó thành chai. Một hệ quả đó là các bạn tiếp tục tăng mức hút lên và vô tình làm đầu ti tổn thương hơn. Điều này vô cùng nguy hiểm vì bạn không thể nhận ra cơ thể mình đang bị tổn thương đến mức nào. Và vì đầu ti bạn đang tổn thương, cơ thể sẽ ngừng tiết thêm oxytocin và tăng prolactin để các bạn kích sữa.
*Cách khắc phục*

Giảm ngay mức hút, kéo cơ thể về hút trong 30’ thay vì càng ngày càng tăng thời gian hút. Có thể mới đầu cơ thể chưa thích nghi sẽ chưa kiệt sữa, nhưng dần cơ thể điều chỉnh sẽ xuống sữa trong 30’ thôi
*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*Website: **Pupama.com*
*Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_2SwnT0lgjPRMjxZvneklQ
Shopee: **https://shopee.vn/mamabe.vn*

*#pheuhutsua #pheupumpin #pumpinpal #mayhutsua #phukienhutsua #pheumedela #pheuhutsuasilicon #hoangngochan #kichsua #pumpa*


----------



## linhzinzin (10/4/21)

Trước cứ đọc được là cho con ngậm đúng khớp ngậm. Giờ nhìn ảnh mới rõ khớp ngậm như thế nào.


----------

